# Toy Group.



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

So this thread has nothing to do with poodles XD, but I was offered and opportunity to co-own a Japanese Chin...and I'm curious about the toy group showing

Though I know NOTHING about this breed, I plan on emailing a few breeders (after I hunt down a decent site v.v; ) and asking for advice from them I wanted to pose the question here since there are a few people showing toy poodles

Does the Japanese chin do well here in the states with show attendance?

Does anyone know an all breed handler I should contact?

Any breeder referrals?

IF I take this opportunity I'd basically be flying blind, except for the advice given to me from the breeder


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

No replies regarding showing and handlers...dont know one, but easy enough to locate thru the AKC.org. But I adore chins. They have very cat-like habits and manners.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Love the Chins. Thought about getting one. Something to consider. The "show" size of Chins (at least in our area) seems to be coming down. They are substantially smaller than in years past. 

I know that you don't see yourself as a breeder, but breeding is the natural offshoot of showing. Once you've got the showing bug your want to start tinkering withe the gene pool to see if you can't get what you want in your next show dog.

That said, I'm not sure that I would want to be involved in the breeding of the smaller toys. They are often not natural whelpers. My guess is that with that bigger head and smaller body size, Chins might need C-sections.

Finally, to answer your question. NO... I have not noticed that Chins are very successful in the group ring. Toys that are successful? Poodles, Pekes, Cavs, Afffs, Chis, Poms, and Paps.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

well the reason that I'm entertaining this idea is only because of how easy the coat care is, I want to have experience with a show dog and I love standard poodles...but I'm just not 100% about my abilities with the show coat =\

I've spoken to breeders that are willing to work me, give me a show prospect but not make it a stipulation that I must get a conformation title, as long as I get a title (preferably a high tier title) in agility, obedience, or any other performance...but I dunno about it yet

__

We've only ever had ONE small breed dog and thats Scooter our current mish mash of shih-tzu XD

so what about temperaments? I've been reading this lil forum I found, but its nothing like the tool this forum is


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I had a Chin.. She was a wonderful energetic little thing. She was a temp. rescue I placed with an older neighbor. I got to see her often for many years. After leaving me she went from a silly little ball of energy to a wonderful lap dog companion that was willing to walk very slowly through the neighborhood whit her elderly new "Mom" a couple times a day for the next 10 yrs. I have known several and as far as temperament goes I loved them all. I have no idea about the show stuff with them.. didnt follow them show wise.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Is this a dog you'd be campaigning as a special? Otherwise, I don't understand the concern with success in the group, since that isn't much of an issue usually with class dogs. Campaigning a special is a whole other game.

One concern in the classes might be whether there are enough of them showing to easily put together majors. I have heard with toys and minis it can be hard to find majors.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> Is this a dog you'd be campaigning as a special? Otherwise, I don't understand the concern with success in the group, since that isn't much of an issue usually with class dogs. Campaigning a special is a whole other game.
> 
> One concern in the classes might be whether there are enough of them showing to easily put together majors. I have heard with toys and minis it can be hard to find majors.


Well, if it came to the point where he/she was finished but I wanted to continue the career (and it was worthy) I may special it :]

thats really what my question was though, I've heard from a papillon breeder how difficult it is to find majors in our area...but I didn't know if that would correlate between the breeds


----------

